# Lock out issues with Hyatt



## AJCts411 (Jan 17, 2020)

I tried to reserve both sides of my lock out.  My deeded owned week today.  I stopped the Hyatt customer service agent, but HRC tried to reserve one side and "catch" the other with HRPP points.  None the less after some time, I am not pleased at all.  They said can't do it anymore. It was an exception before! Well I'm not impressed at all.  The phone number I got (for corporate) was something else, that person connected me to WORLD of Hyatt!  Ridiculous level of incompetence or indifference.   

Just to clarify,yes, I've done this beofre, and paid a few bucks to do the "second reservation.  

Rant done.  Does anyone have any knowledge of HRC "changing' the rules in regards to lock-outs? My unit, I bought it.  Rules? bs. 

I'm looking for a contact number to elevate my issue at HRC.  And advise.  
Feel like my rights as a owner are being trampled on and suspect the new points system and new owners of the brand.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm not sure I understand -- where do you own?  I thought except for Maui, all resorts were fixed week fixed unit, but Maui does not have lockoff units?  Aren't you entitled to both sides of your lockoff as long as you confirm during HRPP?  Or do you own points?

-ryan


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 17, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> I'm not sure I understand -- where do you own?  I thought except for Maui, all resorts were fixed week fixed unit, but Maui does not have lockoff units?  Aren't you entitled to both sides of your lockoff as long as you confirm during HRPP?  Or do you own points?
> 
> -ryan



My unit is at Sunset Harbor, Key West.  I own the week. I bought and paid for both sides,  so yes I am entitled.   I don't own points, to me the points thing is not of any value, since we bought to use.


----------



## echino (Jan 17, 2020)

System limitation. One of many in the HRC. You can reserve the whole unit, or either side. You cannot reserve both sides separately under HRPP. Nothing in the deed says you can, so HRC is technically OK with not giving you that option.


----------



## bdh (Jan 18, 2020)

Splitting an HRPP 2 BD lock off into two separate reservations has been done for years!  The previous version of the HRC rules stated that one HRPP reservation is free but you have to pay the standard reservation fee for the 2nd.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 18, 2020)

I have never done it, however, I *thought* the procedure was something along the lines of:
1. Get a rep on the phone who knows what they are doing. 
2. Take the whole unit. 
3. Split the unit, pay the added fees. 

It sounds like you had trouble with step one. Maybe call them back and get someone who has been doing Hyatt stuff for more than a year?


----------



## bdh (Jan 18, 2020)

The Go Hyatt folks can reserve the 2 BD unit, but they can't split it - only Hyatt Corporate can split it.  So Go Hyatt has to send a msg to Hyatt Corporate and ask for the split.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have split the unit, in fact I have never used the studio side or reserved this as a two bedroom, always been split.  And I did have to pay a fee, around 40 bucks.   I'm going to try to call back in tomorrow, hope to get someone more knowledgeable than the last person.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 24, 2020)

Update.  second call to Go Hyatt...same BS.  Third call to Go Hyatt...the male voice says, I can split the week, but he will need to send a email to corporate. Can I use your credit card on file?, there is a charge.  No problem I say.  He leaves me his name and extension number to call back if I don;t see the reservations by Friday.    Reservations arrived yesterday by email.  Extremely simple!  Just like the last 2 years.   I am thankful for that persons knowledge of how to split a week, but I wonder if this is a sign of the future with the merger.  I will be pressing for answers, on why the denial of the proper and legal  use of my owned week.  I happen to be in KW when the association usually meets to approve budgets and elect Board members.  I'll start with can I withdraw my week from the points system all together.  I expect a no.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 24, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Update.  second call to Go Hyatt...same BS.  Third call to Go Hyatt...the male voice says, I can split the week, but he will need to send a email to corporate. Can I use your credit card on file?, there is a charge.  No problem I say.  He leaves me his name and extension number to call back if I don;t see the reservations by Friday.    Reservations arrived yesterday by email.  Extremely simple!  Just like the last 2 years.   I am thankful for that persons knowledge of how to split a week, but I wonder if this is a sign of the future with the merger.  I will be pressing for answers, on why the denial of the proper and legal  use of my owned week.  I happen to be in KW when the association usually meets to approve budgets and elect Board members.  I'll start with can I withdraw my week from the points system all together.  I expect a no.


I found this thread interesting.  I have wondered for a while when I search on II for Hyatt Pinon Pointe that the units I see are almost always 2 BR units. I had wondered why Hyatt wasn't splitting them.  So my inference on this is that when the owners deposit their units many/most do not know that they can do a split.  So they deposit the full 2 BR (assuming that is what they own).   Also, this is consistent with the unit that the owner deposits is the exact one that is assigned to the exchanger.  In my case, 6 out of 6 exchanges to Pinon Point have resulted in me getting the exact same unit number that is on the ii on-line confirm.  In fact, I was told at the front desk that this will always be the case unless that unit is taken out of service for repairs, etc.


----------



## echino (Jan 24, 2020)

Hyatt owners cannot deposit units to II. Hyatt owners can transfer any number of points to EEE, which can be used to make exchanges via II. The number of points may not match any particular unit. Hyatt deposits units in II behind the scenes, not the owners.


----------



## bdh (Jan 26, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> In fact, I was told at the front desk that this will always be the case unless that unit is taken out of service for repairs, etc.



The belief is that when the local resort is doing room assignments the week or two before check in, the local resort can not move an II reservation to a different unit that what had been assigned at the time of the HRC deposit to II - the front desk comment you were told supports the belief.


----------



## bdh (Jan 26, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Update.  second call to Go Hyatt...same BS.  Third call to Go Hyatt...the male voice says, I can split the week, but he will need to send a email to corporate. Can I use your credit card on file?, there is a charge.  No problem I say.  He leaves me his name and extension number to call back if I don;t see the reservations by Friday.    Reservations arrived yesterday by email.  Extremely simple!  Just like the last 2 years.   I am thankful for that persons knowledge of how to split a week, but I wonder if this is a sign of the future with the merger.  I will be pressing for answers, on why the denial of the proper and legal  use of my owned week.  I happen to be in KW when the association usually meets to approve budgets and elect Board members.  I'll start with can I withdraw my week from the points system all together.  I expect a no.



Great to hear that you found a Go Hyatt agent that knew how to split an HRPP week!  Not sure what you mean by "_can I withdraw my week from the points system all together_"


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 27, 2020)

Great to hear that you found a Go Hyatt agent that knew how to split an HRPP week!  Not sure what you mean by "_can I withdraw my week from the points system all together_"
[/QUOTE]

I was wondering since we use the weeks, and have no plans on trading, no interest in the points game, is paying for II membership mandatory?  I think I know it will be a yes, mandatory, my point is to enforce what I think are my property rights and not let Marriott's "big plan" erode or devalue my ownership.  For example, HRC says - NO unit can't be split! Have to deposit points to HRPP, hope for the best if I wish to lock out MY unit.


----------



## bdh (Jan 28, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Great to hear that you found a Go Hyatt agent that knew how to split an HRPP week!  Not sure what you mean by "_can I withdraw my week from the points system all together_"



I was wondering since we use the weeks, and have no plans on trading, no interest in the points game, is paying for II membership mandatory?  I think I know it will be a yes, mandatory, my point is to enforce what I think are my property rights and not let Marriott's "big plan" erode or devalue my ownership.  For example, HRC says - NO unit can't be split! Have to deposit points to HRPP, hope for the best if I wish to lock out MY unit.
[/QUOTE]

Somewhere in the deal Hyatt cut with II 25+/- years ago, the II membership fee is required on every Hyatt week.  If a person owns 4 HRC weeks, they pay 4 II membership fees every year.  Being able to get away with only paying one II fee for multiple HRC weeks owned would be a grand slam!  But I don't ever see that happening.  

The II fee on each HRC week is definitely a negative.  However a positive of the HRC/II deal is that an HRC owner can deposit a single HRC prime week worth 2200 points and get an II prime week for 1300 points.  And your HRC week is not actually deposited into II until you've got an II reservation request filled.

If you use your deeded HRC week each year, you have the upper hand with whatever Marriott's plans are - no points system can trump a deed.


----------



## liongate88 (Sep 13, 2020)

echino said:


> Hyatt owners cannot deposit units to II. Hyatt owners can transfer any number of points to EEE, which can be used to make exchanges via II. The number of points may not match any particular unit. Hyatt deposits units in II behind the scenes, not the owners.


Hi, I was looking at Hyatt Pinon point 2 bedroom. Does any unit in this resort lock off? Can you ask Hyatt to split it in 1 studio and 1 bedroom? I know there are some resorts in Hyatt that does not have any lock off. Thanks!


----------



## echino (Sep 13, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi, I was looking at Hyatt Pinon point 2 bedroom. Does any unit in this resort lock off? Can you ask Hyatt to split it in 1 studio and 1 bedroom? I know there are some resorts in Hyatt that does not have any lock off. Thanks!



Yes, all 2 bedroom units at Hyatt Piñon Pointe can be locked off. However, as posted in this thread, you cannot reserve both sides of the lock off separately under HRPP, at any Hyatt. It's a system limitation of Hyatt. Under HRPP, you can reserve the whole 2br, or a 1br portion, or a studio portion.


----------



## liongate88 (Sep 13, 2020)

echino said:


> Yes, all 2 bedroom units at Hyatt Piñon Pointe can be locked off. However, as posted in this thread, you cannot reserve both sides of the lock off separately under HRPP, at any Hyatt. It's a system limitation of Hyatt. Under HRPP, you can reserve the whole 2br, or a 1br portion, or a studio portion.


Thanks!


----------

